# Skylight Installation Conundrum



## BZS (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi All, 

I am a newbie here, and hoping to learn from you all 

*Context:* We are currently remodeling our house (California), and as part of that we added two skylights to the Kitchen/family room area. With the help my my GC, we decided to order Deck Mounted Fixed Velux skylights (FS-D06) and the flashing Kit (EDL D06). Roof Pitch is 18.5%. 

*Issue:* Now my GC is saying that he cannot install these velux skylights because our Roof and the Skylight openings slope along the width (vs sloping along the length), and that this light is not recommended to or cannot be installed in this orientation. When I speak to a HD rep they say that the light can be installed in either orientation (sloping along the width or the length). 

*Ask:* Can experts on the forum help me break this logjam. Questions I could use help with 

1) Is this sloping issue for real? 
2) If yes, is this an issue particular to Velux or this particular model? 
3) If not, what do you think my GC maybe missing? 
4) What is the solution here (e.g., installing a different skylight from Velux or from another brand)? 

Thanks in advance
A confused homeowner


----------

